# ..



## sb123 (Nov 9, 2008)

..


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Have you seen this?

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

X


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

Good luck!
X


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

And you have posted on the boards for Czech?


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

SB123- Can I ask why you have ruled out the uk? Some clinics are offering virtually no waiting list such as LWC in Darlington or CRGW near Cardiff and meet all your criteria. They come with the added benefit that any child will be able to find out the name of their donor when they are 18.


----------



## myturn (Jun 29, 2011)

Have you looked at the Institute de Marques in Spain - looks like i'm off there next month!


----------



## stefi (May 23, 2011)

Evening all! 
  After much research over the past couple of days, I have a short list of clinics. I keep changing my mind between them. Not mentioning specific ones at this stage but I was wondering why there is such an enormous price difference between clinics. For example 7500 euros in Spain v 4500 euros( including accommodation) in Cyprus? 
  Are they doing more tests on donors in Spain, nothing obvious in all the literature? Or is it that the overheads are just more expensive in Spain? Are corners being cut in Cyprus? If the bottom line is that you are getting the same treatment then it looks like a no brainer. Success rates look comparable between these clinics. Any thoughts or experiences?
    
Ta!x


----------

